# Beasley helps Heat stun Magic in closing seconds



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Dwyane Wade was all set to deliver another game-winning shot, going through his usual motion: draining the clock, dribbling right and letting the shot fly. His bad miss caught everybody by surprise. Well, nearly everybody. Michael Beasley dunked the missed shot by Wade with 1.6 seconds remaining, lifting the Miami Heat to a 99-98 victory over the Orlando Magic on Wednesday night. Wade's jumper was short, and Beasley soared in the air over Matt Barnes to take the rebound and seal the victory, which didn't come without controversy.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10184644/Beasley-helps-Heat-stun-Magic-in-closing-seconds


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

because SVG is a terrible coach at the end of he close games on the defensive end. just remember Pietrus guarding Pavlovich with one second remaining in the midcourt while Lebron was hiiting that game winner or Derek Fisher tying 3 in Finals with Jameer guarding him and Lee on the bench. The last game was ridiculous we lost on 2!!! offensive putbacks! why he didn't put Gortat there with Howard? or Bass? why Bass is not playing? why we are playing this soft bball again, giving up so many offensive boards???


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A game that should have been won


----------

